# Freshwater shrimp



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Would stocking freshwater shrimp in lakes like alum buckeye or Hoover be logical to help boost perch size? I know North Dakota has huge healthy perch and their main staple of diet is shrimp. Just some food for thought.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Really no one has input?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Probably not. I don't know of any freshwater shrimp species that are native to this area. Could be wrong though.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Are you talking about diporeia maybe?

http://people.cst.cmich.edu/mcnau1as/zooplankton web/diporeia/diporeia.htm


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you thinkin scuds? The only shrimp lookin thing I can think about around here. used to find them under rocks as a kid in the streams.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

OnTheFly said:


> Are you thinkin scuds? The only shrimp lookin thing I can think about around here. used to find them under rocks as a kid in the streams.


scuds/diporeia same thing I believe


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

http://gf.nd.gov/gnf/publications/magazine/closerLookMarch2010.pdf


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah dipoeria I was just thinking it might be a good food source to introduce to alum since they have problems with "stunted" perch it's a main staple for jumbo perch in some North Dakota lakes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> http://gf.nd.gov/gnf/publications/magazine/closerLookMarch2010.pdf


After reading that article it doesn't seem like a bad idea? Couldn't Hurt much at alum since there isn't much vegetation there anyhow. Right? I've seen great weeds off new galena one time that's about it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

How about you do a little research and let us know if they will survive in this climate. If they feed on small organisms that exist in Alum. What their breeding cycle entails. But in general, no, introducing a species that is non native generally is not a good idea.



Wishiniwasfishing said:


> After reading that article it doesn't seem like a bad idea? Couldn't Hurt much at alum since there isn't much vegetation there anyhow. Right? I've seen great weeds off new galena one time that's about it
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.iaglr.org/jglr/release/37/37_1_9-17.php

This is an interesting article about the diporeia disappearing in the lower Great Lakes. I remember reading something about it when I was up there this summer and thought it was interesting. I think the diporeia are a bit smaller And live buried in the substrate most the time huge diet for whitefish. I know there are a bunch of different little fresh water shrimpries. The trout of west love those suckers they are packed with nutrients. Used to catch ones when I was lived out there just puking em out.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

That article is interesting I wonder what caused it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I mean it can't hurt... And I like jumbos 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah it could hurt the only key to making those perch bigger are keeping more Muskies  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Yeah it could hurt the only key to making those perch bigger are keeping more Muskies
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


WATCH it...


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

MuskieDan said:


> WATCH it...


You know you would rather catch a limit of jumbo perch than one 40 inch Muskie just saying! Haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MMMMM jumbo perch....yes please


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> How about you do a little research and let us know if they will survive in this climate. If they feed on small organisms that exist in Alum. What their breeding cycle entails. But in general, no, introducing a species that is non native generally is not a good idea.


Took the words out my typing!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt that something similar doesn't live in alum already


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> I wouldn't doubt that something similar doesn't live in alum already


If that's true then there's probably too many predators that feed on the "stunted" perch and not enough cover for them like weeds and vegetation. Idk I blame it on those pesky Muskies haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

scuds or gammarus can be found in fresh water all over the world.. they're an excellent dietary supplement for small fish and minnows - i can't get a population going in minnow tanks.. scuds only get about as big as a grain of rice
glass shrimp (or grass shrimp) are another choice, there is a species found in northern waters (check out fattig fish farm in nebraska) but they need lots of vegetation.. these shrimp can get to between 1 and 1.5"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Who needs perch when you have saugeye... Anyways there are a couple lakes around here that are somewhat makeing a comeback(if there ever was a good perch bite). Seen some REALLY NICE ones,and here of quite a few anymore... Hard to locate,because the numbers just are not there yet,but with time may be, with the way its gone last few yrs..... And everysingle one ive seen has been slab sized perch!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I do... Haha that is true I've been catching some bigger ones from buckeye the past 2-3 years no outstanding numbers tho. But I recently moved to the northeastern region and so far I'm loving it! Perch and pike in abundance it's pretty awesome would like to see the same results around central ohio but every area is unique for something


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Great topic, im all for some big perch close to home, I would love to see something in the near future to help with the growth and the numbers.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I would guess vegetation is a no big problem for a good perch population. Seems like all, most, good jumbo perch lakes have good vegetation for cover and to reproduce. If jumbo perch liked mud puppies then Alum would be a great perch lake!


----------

